# Advertisement in newspaper, can customer legally hold me to the offer?



## jeny (25 Jun 2009)

Hey,

Im hoping someone can help me here. 

If i put an advertisement in a paper for services offered at 20 % less that what you are currently paying. If a person happens to currently be providing this service to themselves for free and they take my offer up can they claim for me to do it for free?

I know this sounds like a stupid question but I am just worried if I run the add in the local paper I get people trying to take advantage of it.

Im saying if you currently pay €100 do the same job for €80... Just to drum up some business.

Plus if I get 20 clients now, and continue to do it at the 20% off for them clients can I then stop the advertisment and continue to do new clients at an agreed price?


----------



## jack2009 (25 Jun 2009)

*Re: Add in paper- Legal issues?*

I belive it would depend on what you are providing? and how soon after the promotion you increased your fees.

I dont think you would be obliged to provided the service for free as it is impossible to go less than zero.

Perhaps you need to put some small print on the flyier, subject to availablity etc.


----------



## ajapale (25 Jun 2009)

*Re: Add in paper- Legal issues?*

I suggest you time limit the promotion and add in "Terms and Conditions Apply".

Perhaps you could offer cut out coupons which would allow the customer to get 20% off up to say September.

Ive expanded your title somewhat to reflect the question more accurately. Let me know if this is ok

Jeny, can you confirm are you offering the discounted service *or* are you looking for someone to do the service for you and charge you 20% less than the going rate?

aj moderator


----------



## jeny (26 Jun 2009)

*Re: Advertisement in newspaper, can customer/supplier legally hold me to the offer?*

I am looking to provide the service ( bookkeeping) at 20% less than what they are currently paying there bookkeeper / accountant to do it for. 

I.e VAT return is 100 Il do it for 80 (Forever) Im not planning on putting fees up for clients who would partake in this at the start, I would just worry people would come back in 6 months after I have (hopefully) built up a client base and also want the 20% off when I may no longer wish to offer it...
So if I limit the time,, and out a small T & c apply then i should be ok in case someone decided to pull a fast one.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

*Re: Advertisement in newspaper, can customer/supplier legally hold me to the offer?*



jeny said:


> I am looking to provide the service ( bookkeeping) at 20% less than what they are currently paying there bookkeeper / accountant to do it for.
> 
> I.e VAT return is 100 Il do it for 80 (Forever) Im not planning on putting fees up for clients who would partake in this at the start, I would just worry people would come back in 6 months after I have (hopefully) built up a client base and also want the 20% off when I may no longer wish to offer it...
> So if I limit the time,, and out a small T & c apply then i should be ok in case someone decided to pull a fast one.


 
You could set out when the 20% discount would no longer apply in your letter of engagement.  Although personally I think you would be as well to offer the disc.ount for 12  months as I think that would be a better deal and the better the deal the more likely you new happy clients are to pursade their friends to move too!


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2009)

I don't think it is a great idea to commit to 20% lower than the other guy. How can you really check what the other guy was actually charging? I fear you are setting yourself up to be ripped off. There is some price below which it doesn't make sense for you to take on this business, so you need to know your bottom line.


----------



## billythefish (29 Jun 2009)

*Re: Advertisement in newspaper, can customer/supplier legally hold me to the offer?*



jeny said:


> I am looking to provide the service ( bookkeeping) at 20% less than what they are currently paying there bookkeeper / accountant to do it for.
> 
> I.e VAT return is 100 Il do it for 80 (Forever) Im not planning on putting fees up for clients who would partake in this at the start, I would just worry people would come back in 6 months after I have (hopefully) built up a client base and also want the 20% off when I may no longer wish to offer it...
> So if I limit the time,, and out a small T & c apply then i should be ok in case someone decided to pull a fast one.



If you win a client because of fees. You will lose them because of fees. I think people will respond more to a guaranteed level of service. I've had lots of people come to me saying "I don't care how much you charge, just get it right".

I agree with the point made earlier that you're setting yourself up to be ripped off. Growing a client base doesn't mean having to take part in a race to the bottom...


----------



## boaber (29 Jun 2009)

Advertisements are known as "invitations to treat".  No offer & acceptance (i.e. a contract) have been made.

If a person says they do the job for free, you are under no obligation to take that job, let alone do it for nothing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invitation_to_treat


----------



## onq (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: Advertisement in newspaper, can customer/supplier legally hold me to the offer?*



billythefish said:


> If you win a client because of fees. You will lose them because of fees. I think people will respond more to a guaranteed level of service. I've had lots of people come to me saying "I don't care how much you charge, just get it right".



That's the most sensible thing I've read on this forum.

[and I've read a lot of sensible things here]

Very good advice to people in business.



ONQ


----------



## onq (4 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> I don't think it is a great idea to commit to 20% lower than the other guy. How can you really check what the other guy was actually charging? I fear you are setting yourself up to be ripped off. There is some price below which it doesn't make sense for you to take on this business, so you need to know your bottom line.



Second best thing I have read on this forum.

We have tried to minimize our costs and our fees.

Even in good years, it leaves you worrying about money.

ONQ


----------



## jeny (10 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys, I would obviously not take on a job that was really not worth it but I have a full time job this is to bring in additional money from my skills, I am trained in the profession and therefore would not be offering a shabbier service, but with no overheard I would be able to offer for a lower fee.

Obviously I am not planning on taking over all local business just a few clients.


----------



## computerman (19 Jul 2009)

Ive read another thread here about advertising standards, Id say the last thing you need is a customer to make a complaint about "false or misleading adverts"

If a complaint is found against you and is published, the resulting publicity may be counter productive.


----------

